# Upgraded Tivo 300GB Swap Space?



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

I've just finished restoring my image with

mfsrestore -i /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hda

which completed successfully.

mfsadd /dev/hda

this expanded to 320 hours.

I've use the large mfstools 2.0.iso, and executed copykern followed the prompts
remove the disk and put back in Tivo, all works and boots.

But I've read I need to allocate a larger swap space, I can see from the kernel logs that 

Adding Swap: 65532k swap-space (priority -1) 

which, from my reading through the forums may not be enough, and I should have 150MB for my 300GB drive.

I'm assuming I've got to pull the disk from Tivo and change the swap file, this cannot be done live on the Tivo?

Q. Does this just change the swap file? I don't need to re-restore again?

what is the command line for using tpip for this?


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

einstein said:


> I've just finished restoring my image with
> 
> mfsrestore -i /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hda
> 
> ...


Answering self again....

I put in back in PC, restore image again using

mfsrestore -i -s 150 /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hda

Important -s <size of swap file> 150MB should be ample for 300GB disk.

then I tpip -1 -s /dev/hda

re-installed kernel using copykern.

Job done, now Tivo has

Adding Swap: 153596k swap-space (priority -1)

150MB swap space.

"Seek and ye shall find"


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I have just upgraded my 2 Tivos to 250gb each and on the advice of wiser Tivoers I gave each a swapfile of 300mb each. I am sure that it was reccomended that swapfile should be at least 1mb per gb of hard drive. I am sure that someone wiser than me will come up with the right info


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

As the largest IDE drive likely to be available for a while is 500GB I normally allow enough swapspace to add a 500GB "B" drive at a later stage. That way there will be no need to faff around trying to increase the swap to add a second big drive. 

Therefore, for a 300GB drive I would allow 400mb swap (300+500/2=400).


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

blindlemon said:


> As the largest IDE drive likely to be available for a while is 500GB I normally allow enough swapspace to add a 500GB "B" drive at a later stage. That way there will be no need to faff around trying to increase the swap to add a second big drive.
> 
> Therefore, for a 300GB drive I would allow 400mb swap (300+500/2=400).


I'm assuming that swap space can only be allocated on mfsrestore?

The value of 150mb was found by searching the forums. This Tivo is very unlikely to be upgraded again! But I understand what's being said I usually allocate 800MB for Swap partitions on VMware ESX, just in case, we ever decide to run 32 virtual machines (because it's a swine to alter later!)


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

einstein said:


> I'm assuming that swap space can only be allocated on mfsrestore?


Yes, and although you can fairly easily combine the 'spare' root partition (7) with the existing swap (8) to increase the space by 128mb that will only allow you to add an extra 250GB.

I guess you might be able to nick a bit (maybe 50mb) of /var (9) as well, but you'd have to be careful to leave enough space for your hacks, TiVoWeb and any temporary system files - eg. the downloaded guide data 'slice' files - that need to go there.


----------

